# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour nha trang - nét đẹp của biển đảo

## asia_nt01

TOUR NHA TRANG - NÉT ĐẸP CỦA BIỂN ĐẢO

Mã Tour: NTBD3D
Số ngày: 3

Ngày 01:NHA TRANG - VINPEARL LAND (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: xe và HDV đón khách tại ga Nha Trang. Sau khi quý khách ăn sáng nhận phòng Xe đưa Quý khách đi thăm chùa Long Sơn, Tháp Bà Ponagar, Hòn Chồng….quý khách dùng cơm trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn
14h30: Xe đưa quý khách ra bến cảng quý khách đi cáp treo ra tham quan khu du lịch Đảo Hòn Ngọc Việt, tham gia chương trình giải trí tại Thế giới giải trí Vinpearl Land. Tham gia tất cả các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như: Quay nhào lộn, đu quay voi. Các trò chơi tĩnh như: tàu lượn, đua xe, khám phá vũ trụ, trượt tuyết, lượt sóng, xe điện đụng. Đặc biệt có phòng chiếu phim không gian 4 chiều mới lạ, tăng thêm hiệu quả nhờ các vòi phun gió, nước để thám hiểm đại dương, các đường hầm bí hiểm hay lâu đài ma quái. Xem chương trình biểu diễn trên sân khấu nhạc nước hiện đại nơi từng diễn ra các sự kiện văn hóa lớn: Hoa Hậu Báo Tiền Phong, Chung kết Tiếng Hát Truyền Hình và đặc biệt chương trình Duyên Dáng Việt Nam.
18h00: Trở lại bằng cáp treo, xe đón về ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

Ngày 02:NHA TRANG - BIỂN ĐẢO (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
08h00: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên Asiatourist đón Quý khách tại khách sạn và khởi hành đi đảo khỉ - suối Hoa Lan.
08h30: Đến cảng Đá Chồng, tàu đưa Quý khách sang Khu Du lịch Hòn Lao - Đảo khỉ.
Quý khách tự do xem xiếc khỉ, chó, gấu hoặc vui đùa với khỉ ngòai tự nhiên. Chiêm ngưỡng các công trình nghệ thuật như vườn Thiên long, Mỹ nhân ngư, Tây du ký, công viên chim cây cảnh. Tự do tắm biển.
11h30: Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng trên đảo.
13h00: Quý khách xuống tàu tiếp tục tham quan Khu du lịch suối Hoa Lan. Quý khách tự do tham quan Động hoa lan, Mê Cung trận đồ, Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Hồ Thủy Tiên, Vườn hoa chim cảnh. Tắm biển và leo núi tắm suối Hoa Lan. Tàu đưa Quý khách tour nha trang về lại cảng Đá Chồng, lên xe trở về Nha Trang.
16h30 Về đến Nha Trang, Xe đưa Du khách về lại điểm đón ban đầu. Quý khách dùng cơm tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

Ngày 03:SUỐI KHOÁNG NÓNG THÁP BÀ (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau khi ăn sáng. đoàn tự do tắm biển và nghỉ ngơi khách sạn.
11h00: Sau khi trả phòng và dùng cơm trưa xe đưa quý khách đến: Trung tâm du lịch suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà với dịch vụ “Ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp” ngâm nước khoáng nóng, tắm bùn khoáng thư giãn tắm bùn và tắm khoáng nóng tại suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà - phục hồi sức khỏe và thử cảm giác tuyệt vời với “ôn tuyền thủy trị liệu pháp” và tắm dưới thác nước nhân tạo có tác dụng chữa những bệnh về đau khớp, thần kinh tọa, đau gân cơ, căng thẳng thần kinh, nhức đầu kinh niên …Liệu pháp tắm bùn và độ nóng 40oC của nước cùng với các khoáng chất giúp phục hồi các tế bào và xoa dịu stress đồng thời tạo cảm giác mát mẻ sau khi ngâm nước khoáng nóng.
15h00: ghé chợ đầm mua đặc sản
16h00: quý khách dùng đặc sản nem nướng Ninh Hòa. Tiễn đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình.

 Giá tour bao gồm:
+ Xe máy lạnh phục vụ suốt tuyến. 
+Tàu tham quan đảo 
+ Khách sạn: tiêu chuẩn 02 người/1 phòng đôi. 
+ Ăn uống theo chương trình 
+ Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến. 
+ Phí tham quan theo chương trình, Vé tắm bùn tập thể, Vé tham quan Vinpearland.
+ Bảo hiểm du lịch AIG trọn tour. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TOUR NHA TRANG - MIỀN CÁT TRẮNG

Mã Tour: NTCT3N
Số ngày: 3

Ngày 01:NHA TRANG - VINPEARLAND (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Xe và hướng dẫn viên Asiatourist đón Quý khách tại sân bay Cam Ranh/ ga Nha du lich nha trang Trang. Sau khi dùng bữa sáng và nhận phòng. Xe đưa Quý khách đi thăm chùa Long Sơn, Tháp Bà Ponagar, Hòn Chồng….quý khách dùng cơm trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 14h30: Xe đưa quý khách ra bến cảng quý khách đi cáp treo ra tham quan khu du lịch Đảo Hòn Ngọc Việt, tham gia chương trình giải trí tại Thế giới giải trí Vinpearl Land. Tham gia tất cả các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như: Quay nhào lộn, đu quay voi. Các trò chơi tĩnh như: tàu lượn, đua xe, khám phá vũ trụ, trượt tuyết, lượt sóng, xe điện đụng. Đặc biệt có phòng chiếu phim không gian 4 chiều mới lạ, tăng thêm hiệu quả nhờ các vòi phun gió, nước để thám hiểm đại dương, các đường hầm bí hiểm hay lâu đài ma quái. Xem chương trình biểu diễn trên sân khấu nhạc nước hiện đại nơi từng diễn ra các sự kiện văn hóa lớn: Hoa Hậu Báo Tiền Phong, Chung kết Tiếng Hát Truyền Hình và đặc biệt chương trình Duyên Dáng Việt Nam. 
19h00: Trở lại bằng cáp treo, xe đón về ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

Ngày 02:KHÁM PHÁ BIỂN ĐẢO (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
8h00: Sau khi quý khách ăn sáng. Xe đưa khách xuống cảng Cầu Đá. Quý khách lên tàu sang Hòn Miễu tham quan Thủy cung Trí Nguyên - nơi nuôi thả hàng trăm sinh vật biển quý hiếm và đẹp mắt như một bảo tàng sống về biển. Tàu tiếp tục đưa khách đến Hòn Một, Mun…- một trong những khu du lịch được yêu thích nhất tại Nha Trang. Quý khách tự do tắm biển, ngắm san hô bằng tàu đáy kính và tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như kéo dù, môtô nước… (chi phí tự túc). 
11h30: Tàu đưa Quý khách đến Hòn Tre - một đảo hoang được xây dựng thành một khu du lịch khá thơ mộng với bãi biển trong xanh. Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng Con Sẻ Tre trên đảo. quý khách nghi ngơi và tắm biển 
Tàu đưa Quý khách về lại đất liền. nghỉ ngơi
Sau khi dùng cơm tối. quý khách tự do tham quan khach san nha trang phố biển về đêm

Ngày 03:YANG BAY - KHÁM PHÁ TIỀM ẨN (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
8h30: Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi tham quan KDL Yang Bay 
9h30: xe đến Yang Bay. Quý khách chuyển sang di chuyển bằng xe điện bắt đầu tham quan công viên Du Lịch Yang Bay. Tới điểm tập kết tại thác-Yang Bay, HDV sẽ đưa quý khách tham quan thác Yang Bay và thác Yang Khang. Tại đây quý khách thưởng thức “Tiếng đá Yang bay”, một loại đàn đá độc đáo của người dân tộc Răglay. Sau đó quý khách tắm suối và nghỉ ngơi tại bờ suối.
12h30: Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hang Yang Bay.
13h15: Quý khách thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn đàn đá và các nhạc cụ dân tộc. Sau đó quý khách đi xe điện tham quan vườn lan, khu nuôi bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và khu trò chơi dân gian. Quý khách sẽ bất ngờ với những khả năng của những chú heo khi chúng biểu diễn những màn đua ngoạn mục tại trường đua heo Yang Bay. Tiếp tục tham gia trò chơi bắn nỏ và ném lao để săn những phần thưởng ngộ nghĩnh (tự túc mua vé).
15h00: ghé chợ đầm mua đặc sản
16h00: quý khách dùng đặc sản nem nướng Ninh Hòa. Tiễn đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình.

 Giá tour bao gồm:
+ Xe máy lạnh phục vụ suốt tuyến. 
+Tàu tham quan đảo 
+ Khách sạn: tiêu chuẩn 02 người/1 phòng đôi. 
+ Ăn uống theo chương trình 
+ Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến. 
+ Phí tham quan theo chương trình, phí tham quan Vinpearland, ngâm tắm bùn khoáng. 
+ Phục vụ khăn lạnh và nước suối (1 ngày/1 chai). 

  Giá tour không bao gồm:
+ Thuế VAT, các trò chơi trên biển.
+ Điện thoại, giặt ủi trong khách sạn và các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình. 

 Ghi chú:
+ Qúy khách mang theo CMND bản chính để làm thủ tục nhận phòng. 
+ Trẻ em chưa có CMND mang theo bản sao Giấy khai sinh.

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: http://www.asiatourist.com.vn

----------

